# Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina



## yan19454 (Mar 17, 2007)

Interval has opening in Aug 2007. I do not know whether it would be a good time to go. Thx.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 17, 2007)

August is in the middle of their winter.

Highs of 53F/11C, lows of 45F/7C.


----------

